# Meguiars MF System- Pretty Please :)



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

So I FINALLY got round to giving my new (to me) mk4 golf some loving. Solid black paint, swirl marks, RDS and holograms. Basically any detailers wet dream (if you like a challenge :thumb so S17+ at the ready on a LC cutting pad, lets go. Oh, it's barely touching the paint at all. This paint is ROCK solid! So, if any of the traders or Meguiars themselves maybe slipped in a deal or two on the MF system I would give many hugs and thank you's (and monies!) and my eternal gratitude!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you seen the auto finesse kit (revitalise) check the sub forum out and someone has just done a great review on it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I did consider it but as I said S17+ on a cutting pad barely scratches (or in this case un-scratches) the surface so looking to step it up a notch to the MF discs and compound


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe the LC pad isn't a good working combo with the S17+?
There's also S3 Gold, or S2 if you really need to call in the heavy artillery.
And that presumes it's not your technique/rotary speed isn't requiring a rethink or tweak.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Been there. Try M101 or FG400, you'll get much better correction. But you'll still have to repeat the set several times:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PJS said:


> Maybe the LC pad isn't a good working combo with the S17+?
> There's also S3 Gold, or S2 if you really need to call in the heavy artillery.
> *And that presumes it's not your technique/rotary speed isn't requiring a rethink or tweak*.


I would start here before spending much more money - were you working a small sized set area (18" square maximum, ie bonnet in about 8 sections, or sometimes even more!)? Were you working the polish to fully break it down and get the most out of the abrasives? I know many talk about the fast working of S17+, but I have seen better correction from it by long setting it and also crisper finishing from it.... Quite often I find that low correction can be improve by honing the technique, and it can save much spending


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I know many talk about the fast working of S17+, but I have seen better correction from it by long setting it and also crisper finishing from it....


How I've tended to use it (or at least the original S17).


----------

